# Vertical shot strings



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Got my .17 Remington Model 700 BDL back from the gunsmith again. After I got it back the first time after having him install a Timney trigger, I was able to shoot respectable groups. However, there was an issue with the bolt release so I returned it to him and he remedied the problem.

Now that the rifle is back from its second visit to the gunsmith the bolt release mechanism works perfectly but I've encountered another problem. When I got around to sighting it in with the load that previously shot well I found that I was getting vertical shot strings. Here's what I encountered. The first five-shot group, I placed two shots about 1/2 inch above the bulleye. The second two shots never hit the 8 1/2 x 11 piece of paper.The fifth shot nailed the dime-sized bulleyes dead center.

Yesterday, I went out to give the gun another go. Here's what happened. The first shot was 1/2 inch about the bullseye, the second was 1 inch above. The third was one inch below, the fourth was 4 inches above. The fifth touched the top of the bullseye.

There's no problem with the left-right. The problem is the vertical. I've been careful not to let the barrel get hot and I've checked to ensure the scope mounts are tight. Any ideas what the problem is and what the solution might be. Thanks a bunch. Saskcoyote


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

barrels clean? by this take a dollar bill / (Loonie), and run it down the barrel channel, there might have been something wedging the barrel or touching.

Check the action screws make sure they're torqued down to 65 inlbs.

it isn't barrel heat. It's more harmonics.

Doesn't sound like a scope problem, but you may want to run the torque on that just to rule it out.

clean that baby up. vertical stringing doesn't really mean the barrels dirty though, just something good to do after you get it back from any smith.

xdeano


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

xdeano said:


> Check the action screws make sure they're torqued down to 65 inlbs.


Only if its got steel bottom metal, if its aluminum stick with 45 lbs. 65 might crack alum.

Clean the snot out of it. Tiny bored 17's are notorious foulers and really slack off when dirty.

If that dont work, and you got no contact in your barrel channel, get a new gunsmith.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Stringing in any direction is normally barrel contact with the stock. The only other thing is it could be the elevator in your scope. 
BBJ when I called and talked with the Remington folks they recommended 65 inch pounds in all their rifles. Savage recommended 35 inch pounds. I think that's because of the Tupperwaren like stalk many come with.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Torque, bedding, barrel clearance.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Plainsman said:


> Stringing in any direction is normally barrel contact with the stock. The only other thing is it could be the elevator in your scope.
> BBJ when I called and talked with the Remington folks they recommended 65 inch pounds in all their rifles. Savage recommended 35 inch pounds. I think that's because of the Tupperwaren like stalk many come with.


Booo Remington, Booooo.

One of their service techs told me 45-47 lbs on aluminum bottom metal (like the SPS), 65 for steel (older BDLs).


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

BBJ, I will have to reduce a couple of mine and see if they group the same. I can see where high pressure may be tough on aluminum bottom metal. However, if it is bedded correctly it should make no difference. It was about five years ago that I talked with them. Maybe their bedding has gone to pot. Good to know though. Thanks.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I was on my way to 60in/lbs with cheapo SPS bottom metal in an aftermarket stock, and I heard a "pop" and started to see my bottom metal bending or flexing. I'm somewhere in between 45-50 now. I do know too, with both my Rem SPS's, at closer to 60in/lbs the rear action screws gets in the way of the bolt when cycling. No way in heck can they come from Factory at 60, at least not the SPS set ups.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Plainsman said:


> BBJ, I will have to reduce a couple of mine and see if they group the same. I can see where high pressure may be tough on aluminum bottom metal. However, if it is bedded correctly it should make no difference. It was about five years ago that I talked with them. Maybe their bedding has gone to pot. Good to know though. Thanks.


I think if you had it in a stock with a full bedding block, or well fit pillars you could get away with more. Without a hard surface under it though, I think a guy could easily run into problems trying to get to 65 lbs.

My 250 is sitting in a pretty much "stock" SPS stock, alum. bottom metal, no pillars or block, cheap plastic, action skim bedded with devcon, torqued to 45 lbs with no problems, shoots well (1/2 MOA on a bad day). I think the only Rems that come from the factory with some sort of pillar or block are those in HS or BC stocks.

I know some play around with different torques on actions screws, heavier up front than rear, vice versa. I just screw em down equally and let her buck.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

If the rifle shot better before the gunsmith had it I would rule out barrel/bedding issues, but verticle stringing makes me think of primer/ignition issues. Are you using the same primers? Could even be a firing pin issue, believe it or not. Here's what 6BR says about it....



> Firing Pin--A number of firing-pin issues can cause vertical. First, a firing pin spring that is either too weak or too strong will induce vertical problems. If you think this is the problem change springs and see what happens. Second, a firing pin that is not seated correctly in the bolt (in the cocked position) will cause poor ignition. Take the bolt out of rifle and look in the firing pin hole. If you cannot see the entire end of firing pin it has come out of the hole. Lastly, a firing pin dragging in bolt or shroud can cause vertical. Listen to the sound when you dry fire. If you don't hear the same sound each shot, something is wrong.


The first thing I would do is ask the gunsmith if he had your bolt apart.

As to action screw torque, unless your bedding is atrocious I think you're spending too much time trying to get things way too tight. I can't imagine 35 lbs not being plenty tight.


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Tightened the front and rear guard screws to 65 in pounds and the shot strings largely disappeared. However, the rifle is capable of shooting better than it is. I removed the barrel and sanded a high spot just back of the fore end and another area farther back in the barrel channel. Now the barrel is making more contact with the stock.

My question is: Can I get the desired clearance between barrel and stock by, say, placing small plastic spacers at the front and rear guard screws, and a small spacer under the lug? Or is there a simpler way other than actually bedding?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I wouldnt use spacers, they could potentially shift, or compress over time (thus changing everything on you, again). Not to mention, if its a BDL this may mess up clearance for you floorplate and mag.

Id keep sanding if it were mine.

You can make a pretty fast barrel channel sander out of an appropriately OD sized piece of PVC pipe. I take a socket that fits snugly into the pipe, mash it in, chuck a driver into the drill, add a bunch of extensions, attach the socket and pvc, wrap it in sand paper and go to town.


----------

